# Found: Paddle Boulder Creek



## boater Q (Dec 1, 2010)

paddle found above playpark. trackloader was cleaning out debris and pulled out the kayak paddle. I retrieved it but there was no name ect.
tell me what it is and this paddle goes home with you!


----------



## amyb (Jul 15, 2011)

I lost a bright green Kober kayak paddle on 7-10-11, does it happen to match? Thanks! Amy


----------



## boater Q (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry Amy,but this is not your paddle
-boater Q


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

I lost a blue shaft/ yellow blade carlisle paddle back in june. didn't have my name on it but was a 60" I believe, maybe 66". I think it was a regular one, not an outfitter with the heavy duty blade, it could have been an outfitter one though. Either way lost it and another while surfing a hole near the top of the whitewater park and walked all the way to 30th with no sign of it. I believe it still had some sticky on the blade from where the price tag came off. Is this my paddle


----------



## boater Q (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry Powrider but this is not your paddle either. I'm a c-1er and it'll do me no good so I hope someone claims it!


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Come on Michael, you can cut that training paddle in half and make a real paddle out of it.


----------



## boater Q (Dec 1, 2010)

I found 2 other paddles on Boulder creek Wed. One of the paddles said 
Olsen on it , and the other was a strait shaft with mystery on it.
I couldn't get them but they are still in the park (maybe).


----------



## kiwi88 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Paddle*

If one of the found paddles is a black bent shaft werner. I am short one of of those, last seen on lower boulder creek.
Cheers,


----------

